# Yes, I did cook a sirloin in a waffle maker.



## greybeard (Jun 28, 2019)

What's cooking in here?





My 40 yr old waffle maker with the plates turned over to the flat side.
Not bad for the 1st time I tried it..top sirloin.
Came out great. nice &  juicy and flavorful but 4 minutes is bit too long for med rare.
Tomorrow I will do ribeyes.
(I have cooked dozens of eggs in the same waffle maker, except with the grates flipped to the waffle side. about 20 seconds..egg cracked right on to the grate and the lid 'gently' lowered down.)


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 28, 2019)

That's pretty cool.  It's nice to have a multi-tool appliance, lol!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 28, 2019)

Yeah, many of our appliances can be "double used".  Hey, it's a griddle!!   Grilled sandwiches, French toast, thick slice veggies, regular toast, etc.   Temp & time determines outcome.    Often we just don't think about using them for these other uses.

That steak looks great!      No need to buy a George Forman.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 28, 2019)

I try, never to buy any product that has a celebrity's name on it.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 28, 2019)

That's a good idea!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 28, 2019)

That's about all the George Foreman grill is.


----------

